# Condor from Ecuador



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Long story short, after nearly having my head taken off by a 9 footted wingspan we waited for the Condor to fly from its resting place which resulted in the following pic.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

wow - stunning pic!:2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Very nice pic here: victory:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

That's an awesome pic


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

The first we see him after I stood up after hitting the floor to save my head I started snapping the following pics. How often do you see the top of a soaring bird like a Condor?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

After flying round the corner it was spotted again.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Crept to where it was roosting:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

After watching it for 30 mins it finally started to show signs of taking off.
















And off he goes just a few 10's of feet from us.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Long story short, after nearly having my head taken off by a 9 footted wingspan we waited for the Condor to fly from its resting place which resulted in the following pic.
> 
> image


nice picture


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

wow, amazing photos, would love to head south one day:2thumb:


----------

